# A remembrance post for my first Golden, Lyndi



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I just wanted to post a little something in here as it is 2 years to almost the very minute now that I had to have my Lyndi leave this world because of that horrible _Hemangiosarcoma_ on the heart. This disease effected her heart and also took apart of mine....... 

So here is to still thinking of you, Lyndi.......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Lyndi-she was a beautiful girl. Each dog that passes always takes a piece of your heart with them, but they will forever remain in yours.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a beauty she was....Im so sorry for your loss of Lyndi.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Lyndi was so beautiful Rob. I know how you feel. One month ago my Selka went to Heaven.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you strength on the anniversary of Lyndi's passing. She was a beautiful girl. Love the second to last pic with her big golden smile.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lyndi*

Rob

Lyndi was a beautiful girl. I lost my Snobear to hemangiosarcoma on the liver in March.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Huge hugs, from yet another who truly understands. And so beautiful that you remember the anniversary of her passing. In Jewish tradition we light a 24 hour memorial candle every year on the anniversary of an immediate relative's passing. They are simple, white candles that burn for 24-26 hour straight. They may be gone but the candle burns bright and reminds us of the beauty they left in this world. I intend to light one every year to honour my Bridget. I don't think you have to be Jewish or a human being to do this. The photos you have of Lyndi are gorgeous and a wonderful memory.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She was a beautiful girl Rob and I know how much you miss her. You didn't post the pic of the two of you. I always loved that one, it says so much.

I hope your memories of Lyndi are bringing you comfort on this sad anniversary.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> She was a beautiful girl Rob and I know how much you miss her. You didn't post the pic of the two of you. I always loved that one, it says so much.
> 
> I hope your memories of Lyndi are bringing you comfort on this sad anniversary.


There are so many pictures of her I so enjoy looking back on. However I am going to post the picture of her and me that you did for me at the time of her passing...... :thanks:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You're welcome Rob. I'm touched that you saved it. I do love that pic, you both look so happy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is a great pic Rob. You both look so happy. : )

Just saw Paula and I posted at the same time.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Anniversaries are hard Rob, so sorry Lyndi had to leave. Everytime I see your sig/profile pics of Liam and Hogan, just the two of them, I think of Lyndi because she should be there too.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Easy to see why your beautiful girl took part of your heart, anniversaries are always to hard to get through, and I don't think they ever get easier.

Run free sweet Lyndi and sleep softly at night


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are some gorgeous pictures of Lyndi. Expecially the one of you and her. But the 2nd picture of her sitting on the bench just made me smile. She has the hint of a little smile that has a hint of spunkiness. I hope that some of the happy memories help to heal some of your pain on this anniversary.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She was so beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank You Sweet Girl For Everything You Taught Us


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Lyndi was a beautiful girl. I love the picture of the two of you. You can see the love.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am just giving this a simple bump up as it is now 3 years today that I had to let my Lyndi go and run free from her cancer. 

3 years later Lyndi and you are still so greatly missed.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thinking of you on this hard day... RIP Lyndi. Your dad misses you greatly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lyndi*

Rob

Your Lyndi was a beautiful girl!
We lost our Snobear to hemangio of the liver March 27, 2010 and our Smooch to hemangio of the heart/lungs? on Dec. 7, 2010. It takes so many of our babies.
I know that you WORSHIPPED LYNDI!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rob, your Lyndi was a true Beauty that was so lucky to have you as her Dad.

I found this forum after hemangio took my Bobby, the same as Lyndi (heart) but you and I both know their Hearts will be with us forever. ((HUGS))
June


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

What a cutie! Hopefully, she found my Bo and is showing him the ropes.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to your sweet girl. The pictures are all so special, especially the one of the two of you.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

She was beautiful. I can so relate. My Sunshine is gone 5 years now and I miss her everyday.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pretty Lyndi, she was there to welcome Liam when you brought him home. They leave such wonderful memories.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

21 weeks here since last hug we had. How could we forget. 
Peace with you on this sad day.


----------

